

Ask HN: What advanced office jukebox would you use? - oceanician

Assuming an office of 20+ people with varying tastes, varying adoption of last.fm and spotify, and a small mp3 archive, what would you use to make sure
-the music doesn't stop
-it reflects the people who are in the room's taste.
-perhaps allowing for veto's. Maybe an equal number per employee?
-maybe it could be prioritised with a random element, i.e. vote up like HN with the occasional random song from outside the top 20 that hasn't been played today.<p>Any thoughts? There's quite a few basic solutions out there, but must be something more advanced?
======
Travis
I believe that Apple's iPhone Remote app and iTunes already have something
similar to this. You can vote for songs from ipad/iphone devices connected to
a central itunes library that plays the music.
<http://www.apple.com/itunes/remote/>

~~~
oceanician
Nice idea, but it's a mix of ubuntu/mac/windows, so something web based would
be ideal :)

Having a look through these:

[http://superuser.com/questions/61404/what-is-a-good-
office-m...](http://superuser.com/questions/61404/what-is-a-good-office-
mp3-jukebox)

<http://en.jinzora.com/>

<http://xbmc.org/>

<http://exit66jukebox.berlios.de/>

Everything seems fairly basic on the collaborative/veto/encorporating others
taste front at the mo though....

I maybe being blind?

